# Pensacola or Panama City Beach



## Khondker (Aug 17, 2012)

Wife wants to go Pensacola this Fall for pier and surf fishing, she have watched number of Pensacola fishing YouTube video. Looks like fall fishing is very good in Pensacola.

I want to go Panama City Beach because lodging is less expensive.

How is fishing in PCB in Fall compare to Pensacola? If Pensacola is better we will go to Pensacola and have to pay extras for lodging.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

The difference in fishing is probably not that great between the two........if lodging is much cheaper in PCB, that would be my choice. Also, PCB has 2 if not 3 piers to choose from


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

So, did you make the Pensacola trip yet?

I'm planning on going in May and doing some sightseeing, drinking and bridge fishing....not necessarily in that order.

Google Pensacola Fishing Forum

Not super active, but a lot of good background.


----------

